

Trevor Blackwell's Incredibly Accurate Predictions - michaelkscott
http://tlb.org/predictions.html

======
Redwards
Trying to decide whether I'd trade in HDTV and digital media for a robot
butler.

He seems to have had some oddly contradictory ideas about the pace of
technology.

